# Ein's little sister update~



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL, I came down with some sort of cold, so I had to get off work today. thankful that I wasn't sick yesterday, otherwise, it would've been a disaster. Lots of medicine later, I was feeling somewhat ok, and I did some bathing, and grooming. she slept well last night- despite the time differences. I gave her a bath, and was so surprised to find that she did soo well. she held still during bath, just giving kisses the whole time. I was also blow drying her, she just sat there in my arms with towel(while Ein will try to eat the blow dryer air). Even more surprising is when I was doing her topknot. she just sat there, looking at me lol!! her fur is still not grown long enough to hold the topknot, so it took me couple tries to get it all together.. but this means Ein is officially freed from topknot as I can play with hers instead!


her and Ein is getting along pretty well-initially the puppy had tendency to jump and very hyper(I suppose it would've been ok as she is really tiny), but I remembered the training advise that you have to correct bad behavior(as you would if the puppy was much larger dog). Once her jumpiness and hyperness was corrected, Ein stayed calm(as she was), and they played together very very well. I've always thought Ein was very small dog(as Maltese should be, a toy breed). The puppy is even small, but she constantly eats, and she eats very very well. So far, she pooped 2x yesterday, and 3x times today.

Ohh.. I am also working on her command in English!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful little princess! I'm so glad she's adjusting so well, I love her little top knot any name for her yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay...I am going to come right out and ask the question many of us have floating around in our heads...is she so special that it was worth having her imported from Korea?
She is certainly a perfect little doll, no question, but is she so much better than a pup you could have gotten from...say Pennsylvania? Please do not for one minute think this is a criticism...just an honest question.

BTW I love love love your egg bed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OH, is she ever the sweetest litte Malt. The very best wishes to you an Ein upon her arrival. Now I really want a Puppy!!! Don't think that is going to happen with four animals here now. And yes, I thought that you did have a name picked out and cannot remember??? Perhaps I am mistaken though.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness. She's gorgeous!!

I have a question about the pod bed too. Do they like it? I've been thinking about getting it for Gustave. Do you like the quality?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> What a beautiful little princess! I'm so glad she's adjusting so well, I love her little top knot any name for her yet?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL totally forgot about the name part- once I feel little better(the flu is a b***), maybe I will get around it. For now, she is called as Donglee(dong-geul-ee), means round in Korean. I dont know why but the name sorta stuck with me, but I am def going to think of a good name in English for now!



Sylie said:


> Okay...I am going to come right out and ask the question many of us have floating around in our heads...is she so special that it was worth having her imported from Korea?
> She is certainly a perfect little doll, no question, but is she so much better than a pup you could have gotten from...say Pennsylvania? Please do not for one minute think this is a criticism...just an honest question.
> BTW I love love love your egg bed.


 Egg bed was from Ebay- shipped from overseas!! (don't kill me yet!!) lol OK OK, I do think she is very special, but she is def no more special than Ein, who doesn't even have a pedigree. Now that novelty is sorta worn out(i know it wears off quick!), I am back to training her for obedience! Hmm.. I think there are lots of good, awesome breeders here in US- but I've been eyeing on this breeder for awhile, and loved her babies faces..!! So it wasn't so much about not buying any of US breeders for the lack of their beauties, it was more of the faces that I was after(like how some people prefers baby doll faces vs. more traditional). and for someone who buys things from Korea and overseas all the time, this was no different than any other times that I bought things from... does that make sense?

It was a bit more of a hassle than say, buying one from a breeder located in US(still needs to be transported to airport, etc), but there wouldn't be customs involved.. but I see the transaction being not so different. actually did solicit AMA listed breeder in MA, but never got a reply. sigh 

uhh.. is it bad that I brought the puppy from overseas? They have all the appropriate shots that are up to date, good blood work done, and have arrived healthy- as Ein did! 

I also just realized how much I really appreciate Ein(although he does not have baby doll face nor pedigree), and how he has grown to be such a wonderful dog.. my very first dog and he is USA made!!! THAT, is priceless.. even with a cute baby doll faced puppy wont take that away.. I just hope that the new puppy would grow up to be just as wonderful as he is....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She's adorable!! I like that egg bed too - where can I get one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> OH, is she ever the sweetest litte Malt. The very best wishes to you an Ein upon her arrival. Now I really want a Puppy!!! Don't think that is going to happen with four animals here now. And yes, I thought that you did have a name picked out and cannot remember??? Perhaps I am mistaken though.


lol you are not mistaken.. I am fighting flu(like a champion, with help of medicine), and once I get a little better, I will def try to name her something wonderful! 


eiksaa said:


> Oh my goodness. She's gorgeous!!
> 
> I have a question about the pod bed too. Do they like it? I've been thinking about getting it for Gustave. Do you like the quality?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooo, they like the pod. Its in the gated pen where puppy lives(temporary), and she is like, PAssed out. Laying on her back.. and I heard her squeak(dreaming?)
I got them on Ebay(from China.. I know I know... I should be condemned!!!...... but I couldn't find something similar like that in USA!!), and its actually in two pieces. I was hoping that they'd be in single piece(too bad, it didn't show in the photos), but from the front, you can't tell that its in two pieces. Overall, modern shape matches the decor, and the free cushion(and free cooling pad, where you can put it in freezer and take it out), is pretty cushy- though the material is not very soft. so I might add the softer cover.....
But all in all, they are def very cute, and the egg shaped housing fits both puppy(1.8lbs) and Ein(3.8lbs) with little more room to spare.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

StevieB said:


> She's adorable!! I like that egg bed too - where can I get one?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




sheeeee- I ordered it from Ebay(from China, takes about 1.5weeks to arrive, and in two pieces). don't tell anyone you know that they are from China. Actually I might get shot!!!

but I am wondering, why Don't USA sell something this cute here, so I don't have to sneaking around ebay to buy these from overseas!!!!




uuuuuuhhh, ok the medicine is hitting me, and I am drowsy...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam Very Happy for you. They Both Are Just As Sweet as Could Be.*
*God Bless Them Both. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:smootch: P r e c i o u s :smootch: k i s s a b l e :smootch: a d o r a b l e :smootch:GIVING ME PUPPPPY FEVVVER:faint::faint::faint:

*

:drinkup: Mazal Tov



*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I find no fault with your wanting to go for that gorgeous face. I certainly have felt tempted by the beauties from Shinemore. Well, the final thing is I am absolutely not going to get another dog...so i guess it is a moot point. But, seriously for future Malt moms...would you highly recommend going for a Korean import? It did sound like a fairly smooth transaction. Your baby is adorable...period.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Iam Very Happy for you. They Both Are Just As Sweet as Could Be.*
> *God Bless Them Both. Nickee In Pa**


thank you Nickee!! you are always soo sweet:wub:




Sylie said:


> but is she so much better than a pup you could have gotten from...say Pennsylvania? Please do not for one minute think this is a criticism...just an honest question.


wait, I totally missed this? a breeder in Penn? hmmm...

see, thats the thing. I am very impatient person(I admit), and when I found the Oversea breeder, I got in contact with them, and placed by deposit not too long after, as she already had a 6-7wks old girl at the time. this was back in... September 2012? So after deposit was placed, I never really looked into any other breeders here in US(besides the one in MA that never got back to me). I'd love to know what other breeders are out there that is close to me(baby doll face??) beside Angel's maltese. She has a long list for puppy. Its just not very obvious at times... but if I had, say, a baby doll faced maltese breeder that had a puppy available available in US, I prob would not have gone with the oversea breeder. but I just couldn't find one readily as I did with this one(partially also due to the fact that I am Korean!)



Sylie said:


> Well, the final thing is I am absolutely not going to get another dog...so i guess it is a moot point. But, seriously for future Malt moms...would you highly recommend going for a Korean import? It did sound like a fairly smooth transaction.


 hmm.. it was very very smooth. Actually, getting Ein transported to me from NYC was slightly more hassle(the breeder required a little more panhandling to get the puppy transported out of the city), and I used ubid.com to hire pet transporter by car to get Ein shipped to me. on the contrary, the pet transporting company I was dealing with from Korea, was Awesome. She genuinely cares for the animals, period! I think transporting fee for Ein costed me around $275 plus $25 tip to the transporter who did a wonderful job(also a short commute from NYC,, only three hours or so), and the puppy from Korea costed me $500, but this included her fav food, food bowl, and water bottle in the kennel with nice comfy blanket, and pee pad, and a nice kennel! For Ein, I paid for the Kennel, $35! so all in all, transporting fee costed maybe slightly more for the Puppy overseas... but 12hour direct flight in Korean air is not bad at all(unlike some terrible stories you hear on other airlines). They are well known for taking good care of the animals until on board, and making a fast transporting into a safe area once plane lands.... kudos for them!

hmm you know what they say,.. "..never say never!" lol watch in couple years........ you never know!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Candice, I just have to say one more thing...Einstein is gorgeous...he is by no means a poor representation of the Maltese breed. You are most certainly going to be in Maltese heaven...and we aunties are standing by to share in your joy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> thank you Nickee!! you are always soo sweet:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just threw out PA because that is where my MiMi came from. Now...forget everything ...you have your gorgeous baby and that is all that counts. All that matters is that you have your baby girl safe in your arms. All that matters is that you love her with all your heart and soul. The fact that she is drop dead gorgeous...is um...hump....o....k...ay too.

Now, both you and the puppy must be very tired. Go to sleep and may you both enjoy sweet dreams.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It is available here, thought not sure it's made here. I see it available for $60. Do you mind me asking how much you bought it for?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> sheeeee- I ordered it from Ebay(from China, takes about 1.5weeks to arrive, and in two pieces). don't tell anyone you know that they are from China. Actually I might get shot!!!
> 
> but I am wondering, why Don't USA sell something this cute here, so I don't have to sneaking around ebay to buy these from overseas!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL girl, you are so funny. EVERYTHING is made in China so if I was going to condemn you for that I'd have to take off all my clothes and sit here naked! Actually I found it, sells in US and is called Pei Pod. And it's from, where else, Korea! But looks like they only have the small size so I'll have to wait as my boy is a Large Marge. I think he'd love it though as he sleeps in a little enclosed crate now, the egg is much more stylish!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> It is available here, thought not sure it's made here. I see it available for $60. Do you mind me asking how much you bought it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where did you find it for that??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> It is available here, thought not sure it's made here. I see it available for $60. Do you mind me asking how much you bought it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




UMMMM.... $60??!?!!?!?!?!? Thats a GOOD deal! Share the wealth! where do they sell this for $60?????
I paid $99, including shipping! I prob would not mind buying another one~




Sylie said:


> I just threw out PA because that is where my MiMi came from. Now...forget everything ...you have your gorgeous baby and that is all that counts. All that matters is that you have your baby girl safe in your arms. All that matters is that you love her with all your heart and soul. The fact that she is drop dead gorgeous...is um...hump....o....k...ay too.
> 
> Now, both you and the puppy must be very tired. Go to sleep and may you both enjoy sweet dreams.


 Yes' ma'am! just that Gustave's mom just dropped a bomb by telling me that you can get the Egg bed for cheaper than $99!!! 
ok ok. I am logging off now! off to bed I am!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure. There's a website called Fab, they have sales on designer products at a reduced price. 

Here's the link for a purple one, and you'll need to sign up, but you can search on the site for other colors. They currently have yellow, pink, purple and white(shell color).

Check out this awesome design I found on Fab! INVS: 16576 pEi Pod: pEi Pod With Cushion Violet. http://fab.com/sale/17177/product/251712/p32djx/?fref=product-invite-e


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh and if you want it buy it soon. They have limited qualities and the sales are all timed, so they only last for a few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sOkay..me and my computer are feeling kind of tired...and sneezing a lot. so I think I have to check out for tonight. Bottom line is you have your precious baby girl,and all the aunties are celebrating your joy. Enjoy this sweet time. Nothing in life is more wonderful than bringing home a baby...enjoy every precious moment.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Candice! I just LOVE little donglee ;-P she is a round, fluffy ball of cuteness! I am a sucker for a cutie-patootie face whether it's baby-doll or traditional or whatever it may be~ Hope you feel better soon- the flu is nasty this year! BTW, I don't think Ein is any less cute than lil round one. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Sure. There's a website called Fab, they have sales on designer products at a reduced price.
> 
> Here's the link for a purple one, and you'll need to sign up, but you can search on the site for other colors. They currently have yellow, pink, purple and white(shell color).
> 
> ...


I buy stuff from Fab.com too! I might have to jump on this price. Aastha, I feel like we are so on the same page :thumbsup: Other sites I like are LeLePets.com and Dog-Milk.com


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is totally adorable. Enjoying the pictures. I love her face :wub: :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> LOL girl, you are so funny. EVERYTHING is made in China so if I was going to condemn you for that I'd have to take off all my clothes and sit here naked! Actually I found it, sells in US and is called Pei Pod. And it's from, where else, Korea! But looks like they only have the small size so I'll have to wait as my boy is a Large Marge. I think he'd love it though as he sleeps in a little enclosed crate now, the egg is much more stylish!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Celeta, does Steve have an ultra-stylish crate cover that is sewn by you?  I SO wish I lived near you... I'd have you sew everything for my home!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I buy stuff from Fab.com too! Aastha, I feel like we are so on the same page :thumbsup: Other sites I like are LeLePets.com and Dog-Milk.com


Yes!! I can spend hours on Dog milk. I saw Obi's pics from Big Bear where he was wearing the braided leash. Did you get it from Fab? Gustave has that too and that's where I got it. Totally on the same page. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Yes!! I can spend hours on Dog milk. I saw Obi's pics from Big Bear where he was wearing the braided leash. Did you get it from Fab? Gustave has that too and that's where I got it. Totally on the same page.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeps! :thumbsup: Got it from Fab. I got the collar too before I knew to use the harness- now it just sits in the drawer :blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All I can say is CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! Ein is going to have so much fun with her, and you'll enjoy watching them play! Oh I love puppies!! Congratulations, she's beautiful, and so is Ein!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Candice, I could look at pix of this new baby and Ein all day long! You are very blessed to be owned by these fluffs!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I buy stuff from Fab.com too! I might have to jump on this price. Aastha, I feel like we are so on the same page :thumbsup: Other sites I like are LeLePets.com and Dog-Milk.com


OMG, you and Aastha have turned me on to some good stuff. I came very close to buying the egg, but they only have the small size and I think it would be tight squeeze for my big 'un. Plus I'm wanting to buy a new light fixture, so I'll just put the money I "saved" (aka didn't spend) in the kitty!



hoaloha said:


> Celeta, does Steve have an ultra-stylish crate cover that is sewn by you?  I SO wish I lived near you... I'd have you sew everything for my home!


No, he doesn't! He sleeps in a basic plastic crate, very cave like, and it stays in my room. He has a stylish bed in the family room though. When I used the wire crate he had a super stylish crate pad, but we don't use the crate anymore. 

Maybe you'll be hiring me to make some super hip and trendy baby bedding in the not so distant future... That can ship you know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Candice: why do you keep apologizing for having bought your pup and other items overseas ? (Im NOT putting the pup in the same category as the other stuff). Thats a very personal desition, and if you feel comfortable that way, well its up to you I guess. Or there's something against in buying things from Korea? Im asking cause Im not from USA, so maybe americans in general have something against it?? (honest question)

i think you pup is lovely, very beautiful and sooo tiny. Looking at her pics makes me wanna hold her, she must be so soft... Aaaahhh, love puppies. 

Congrats on your new adition!! Shes adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Forgot one thing: could you please help me in finding that egg bed on ebay china?? Yes, I buy most of my fluffs things on ebay, and they come mostly from Korea, they are the only ones willing to ship to my country. USA sellers and USA online stores dont, and I dont know why: never had a problem with shippment. 

THANKS!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Candice - your baby is precious, as is Ein! Bummer that you are not feeling well...Bella and I are sending you good wishes for a speedy recovery! I love the egg bed...totally cool. I am tempted to get one too!  I have no comment on purchases from overseas. I buy all my skin care directly from Japan and have it shipped. As well, I have a box of Japanese goodies sent to me every couple months. I have no shame. I need my stuff. LOL.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Candice: why do you keep apologizing for having bought your pup and other items overseas ? (Im NOT putting the pup in the same category as the other stuff). Thats a very personal desition, and if you feel comfortable that way, well its up to you I guess. Or there's something against in buying things from Korea? Im asking cause Im not from USA, so maybe americans in general have something against it?? (honest question)
> 
> i think you pup is lovely, very beautiful and sooo tiny. Looking at her pics makes me wanna hold her, she must be so soft... Aaaahhh, love puppies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooohh ok. Thanks for the replay. I thought the pup flew on the cabin, now it makes sense 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> ...Bottom line is you have your precious baby girl,and all the aunties are celebrating your joy. Enjoy this sweet time. Nothing in life is more wonderful than bringing home a baby...enjoy every precious moment.


:blush::blush: Little puppy is "passed out" in her egg bed, and would wake up when I pass by... but then go back to sleep!. hmm maybe it will take some time for her to get her to 'attach' to me lol
But... BUT Ein.... my dear Ein looks at me with that doe eyes at all times! I went into the kitchen, looked at puppy(she woke up briefly, and then went back to take a nap), but Ein was quietly sitting by my side. I gave him a pet on the head. He is such a wonderful dog! I certainly will be enjoying this "puppyhood" but interestingly, I found myself constantly going back to Ein to play, and to hang out! I realize how much I really do enjoy a wonderful dog he has grown into. I am very very lucky.



hoaloha said:


> Candice! I just LOVE little donglee ;-P she is a round, fluffy ball of cuteness! I am a sucker for a cutie-patootie face whether it's baby-doll or traditional or whatever it may be~ Hope you feel better soon- the flu is nasty this year! BTW, I don't think Ein is any less cute than lil round one. :wub:


 Awww.. thank you so much! Dongle-ee is definately one of a kind. Weird how she 'squeaks' instead of 'whimper' when she is looking for a food or treat.. lol
I do love the fact that the puppy from certain breeder came already well hand-handled... she certainly was very used to being handled by human, and at times, seems to enjoy human than interacting with Ein. I also like how she doesn't mind being groomed!
also, its weird that I appreciate Ein even more for the kind of dog he is.. rather than loving him less(because I have a new puppy that is cuter), I, now, appreciate him. I think I did take him for granted in the past-before puppy showed up. I always thought there would be something better, that I can add to my dog pack(?)...... but awww... even if you did get a 2nd puppy, you will enjoy Obi even more than you ever did before!



silverhaven said:


> She is totally adorable. Enjoying the pictures. I love her face :wub: :wub:


 thank you..! your beautiful babies are eye candy! I wished I was more patient to have waited for available puppies from the breeder(angels..:blush. 



Furbabies mom said:


> All I can say is CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! Ein is going to have so much fun with her, and you'll enjoy watching them play! Oh I love puppies!! Congratulations, she's beautiful, and so is Ein!!!!


 lol thank you! new puppy isn't yet attached or grew fond of me yet.. so she sorta looks at me like I am the person that feeds her at this time. but I am going to try very hard to train her well, so she is well behaved, and also to grow to love me and Ein. I am definitely appreciating Ein ever more than before as I think I did take him for granted..he was a breeze in potty training, and also obedience training as well! new puppy still needs a while to go.. she is a bit young at 12wks at her size while Ein came to me at 15wks and 3.4lbs!



MoonDog said:


> Candice, I could look at pix of this new baby and Ein all day long! You are very blessed to be owned by these fluffs!


thank you for taking the time to look at the photos! picture post section is the one I visit the most often and puppy-fever is definitely contagious...



StevieB said:


> OMG, you and Aastha have turned me on to some good stuff. I came very close to buying the egg, but they only have the small size and I think it would be tight squeeze for my big 'un. Plus I'm wanting to buy a new light fixture, so I'll just put the money I "saved" (aka didn't spend) in the kitty!
> No, he doesn't! He sleeps in a basic plastic crate, very cave like, and it stays in my room. He has a stylish bed in the family room though. When I used the wire crate he had a super stylish crate pad, but we don't use the crate anymore.
> Maybe you'll be hiring me to make some super hip and trendy baby bedding in the not so distant future... That can ship you know! :thumbsup:


 didn't know you can sew too! i have a Brother sewing machine collecting a dust right now bc I bought it thinking I was going to make cute little pillows.. but I didn't know how to thread into the needle.. do you know how to make basic pillows? I might have to hand-sew because I dont know how to thread the needle LOL



Gabby said:


> Candice: why do you keep apologizing for having bought your pup and other items overseas ? (Im NOT putting the pup in the same category as the other stuff). Thats a very personal desition, and if you feel comfortable that way, well its up to you I guess. Or there's something against in buying things from Korea? Im asking cause Im not from USA, so maybe americans in general have something against it?? (honest question)
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL you got me there... I think most people do feel that a young puppy, if one can help it, should be spared such a long journey in the Cargo to fulfill humans' selfish needs for a pup... I was dealing with the Pet specialty transportation company that safely preps and cares for the pet for safe journey to US.. also it was a direct flight, which might have been slightly easier, but nonetheless a long 12 hour flight journey from Korea! The breeder I was dealing with have adopted out many of her fluffies all over the world using this this transportation company without any mishap... so I do give them some merit. Also Korean Airlines are relatively animal friendly, as I've heard. 

MOSTLY, I DO feel very very guilty buying a lot of items overseas. I grew up in a household where 'loyalty' was very important. Now that my families and I live here, and I also married american hubby, I do feel obligated to be loyal to american made items! my hubby is all about 100% american made kind of guy, and as for me.. I try and maybe 70% of the time I am! but the remaining 30% goes to my guilty pleasure things like buying cute things for my fluffs, and cosmetics(my shade is best matched in Korean cosmetics...), and skin care. Its weird, because in Korea, anything USA made is 'IT', and people will jump through hoops to get USA made items(esp the skincare products, etc) because it means good quality. lol I find it quite funny that it is a reverse situation. But maybe that people always want something that they can't have mentality? lol I don't know... for my Maltese babies, I have my wonderful Ein who wasn't from a reputable breeder. After Ein, I've always wanted baby doll faced fluff, and I sought after few here in US as well as overseas. Ones in US had long wait list(esp Angels), and the oversea breeder I was in contact with had a girl pup available in few week time and I just jumped on to it... but if Angels had one too, I prob jumped onto it the same~ 

about the Egg bed, is there some sort of shipping block to where you live? I can try to find and see if I can locate a Korean seller. I just checked with the ebay seller that I bought it from, and he also seems to be excluding the country that you are in! Only Korean seller on ebay that was selling the egg has the price a lot higher(ick) but the shipping is Free. so that might make up for it somewhat. If you want to check them out,
Ephata Cute Egg Pet House Bed for Dog Cat White | eBay



babycake7 said:


> Candice - your baby is precious, as is Ein! Bummer that you are not feeling well...Bella and I are sending you good wishes for a speedy recovery! I love the egg bed...totally cool. I am tempted to get one too!  I have no comment on purchases from overseas. I buy all my skin care directly from Japan and have it shipped. As well, I have a box of Japanese goodies sent to me every couple months. I have no shame. I need my stuff. LOL.


thank you!! *cough**cough*:thumbsup: I do like it when I am sick( i get major sympathy points!!) but nowadays, they make super strong medicine(theraflu) that I feel completely good until it starts to wear off.. I am super drowsy and even amazed at myself for writing so much today. I am def coughing up like there is no tomorrow, but I have my face mask on and staying away from everyone at work so I don't transfer any germs....

DHC? I buy my skin care stuff from DHC(Japan) and a Korean cosmetic line.. I do believe a lot more people are into more 'cutsey' things in Asia, and everything is tiny(pets, clothing), and uber-super Cute!




edelweiss said:


> To answer your question:
> I think the issue most people would have (can I really speak for "most" people?) would be the long flight in cargo for such a small puppy. Baby girl seems to have managed it well.
> I fly that much long haul w/my two, but they are in the cabin with me.


I do agree.. I can't even sit still for 3 hours straight! I am very very selfish person!! on the bright side, she came in a huge crate, and being tiny as she was, I think she prob slept the entire way through(when she is sleeping, she is on her back in the egg bed, fully stretched out, with exposed **, with no shame what-so-ever!!!)

is it Kitzel or Liesl that are from the Korean breeder? My fluffy's father was CH. Crown J and mother is Muse~!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh and if you want it buy it soon. They have limited qualities and the sales are all timed, so they only last for a few days.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 hey! Thanks for the link! I did not know about fab.com but they sure have lots of things that I am already interested in! I also did order additional egg with yellow filling, which I think will use in the study(the pink one will prob end up in the livingroom once Puppy is housetrained...)

did you end up getting the lavender one?? Lavender is my fav color!! its a shame because if I saw it before I already bought the ivory one, I prob would've gotten that one instead, lol


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Candice - Hado Labo is the skin care line. Yes, Asians do love cute things. I remember having HELLO KITTY things in elementary school waaaaayyy back in the day before HELLO KITTY was even here in the US, let alone as popular as the character is today. No one knew HELLO KITTY back then except those of us with the "direct from Asia hook-up." Lol. You totally got me with the egg bed. Its majorly calling out to my inner Asian. I am going to sleep on it tonight but I am thinking the violet or mint green for Bella. Feel better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Candice - Hado Labo is the skin care line. Yes, Asians do love cute things. I remember having HELLO KITTY things in elementary school waaaaayyy back in the day before HELLO KITTY was even here in the US, let alone as popular as the character is today. No one knew HELLO KITTY back then except those of us with the "direct from Asia hook-up." Lol. You totally got me with the egg bed. Its majorly calling out to my inner Asian. I am going to sleep on it tonight but I am thinking the violet or mint green for Bella. Feel better.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So this is what we are coming down to--sleeping in dog beds! We really do need help!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Curious_Ein said:


> is it Kitzel or Liesl that are from the Korean breeder? My fluffy's father was CH. Crown J and mother is Muse~!


Actually it is both---their Sire is one & the same Shinemore's Orient Express to Marquess (Cody) & GF is Shinemore's My Love Rumor. The GM is Shinemores Baby Be Mine. My two are half-brother & sister.
I do recognize the name Crown J & at one time there was an SM member who had one of the off-spring---I think she named her dog Shiloh if you want to research it. She is located out west (where there are lots of little korean babies from this line). 
Kitzel's mom is the lovely Maltangel Joyous Wonder (Joy) from Sheila Reiley (US) & Lisi is from the Simphony line (Italian). So we are pretty international in ALL ways!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so intrigued, what are baby doll maltese? I have seen some prettier maltese than other on this site but never realised they were actually differenciated? tell me more pleasd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

am so intrigued, what are baby doll maltese? I have seen some prettier maltese than other on this site but never realised they were actually differenciated? tell me more please


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ah! She is TOO cute and it sounds like she is adjusting well and is healthy which is the most important thing! I have to say, Dongle-ee is such an adorable name; I competely burst into a smile reading that! I call Khloee "Tokki" sometimes since she thinks she is a bunny rabbit...she hops when she runs??! lol 

Seriously tho, soooooo happy for you and little Ein!!! Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Candice, I am just curious if your Korean breeder did a bile acids test on baby girl? If not you may want to get her in soon to get checked out for that. How old is she exactly? Remember that the BAT is a special test & not included in ordinary blood results. Ask your vet---it is a dual test before & after eating a meal so make sure your vet knows you need the 2 results. This is a good guide to have for any eventual problems w/elevated liver enzymes. It is something common w/malts.


----------

